# What gun is this?



## BrotherJohnny41 (Jan 20, 2020)

So I was watching a tv show called power and a character was using this handgun most of the episode and I thought it looked really cool and want to buy one for myself but I have no clue what pistol it is. Can anyone figure it out? idc about the suppressor on it. He added that later in the episode but this is the best pic I could get of it


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Probably just some kind of a non-functioning prop / stage gun. 

Same goes for the suppressor.


----------



## Sabreeena (Oct 26, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> Probably just some kind of a non-functioning prop / stage gun.
> 
> Same goes for the suppressor.


+1


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

+1 here too. I doubt that suppressor would work too well either even if it was real.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a Hudson H9.

Kind of a 1911 look/feel/grip-angle with a striker-based firing action. According to an article I found (first link, below), the pistol is now out of production and the company is in trouble (or gone):

https://www.militarytimes.com/off-d...c-1911-type-pistol-just-filed-for-bankruptcy/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hudson_H9

https://www.budsgunshop.com/product_info.php/products_id/30326


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DJ Niner said:


> It's a Hudson H9.
> 
> Kind of a 1911 look/feel/grip-angle with a striker-based firing action. According to an article I found (first link, below), the pistol is now out of production and the company is in trouble (or gone):
> 
> ...


Good job!


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Could be any one of a dozen wonder nines. But that thing on the muzzle is just for the "bad ass effect". I think some guns used in movies/TV are modified so they aren't recognizable so the production company isn't "endorsing" any one gun


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> It's a Hudson H9.
> 
> Kind of a 1911 look/feel/grip-angle with a striker-based firing action. According to an article I found (first link, below), the pistol is now out of production and the company is in trouble (or gone):
> 
> ...


Goggone...you beat me to it!


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good job on the ID.
I sometimes use www.imfdb.org/wiki/Main_Page to locate what they use on some TV, movie or other media.


----------

